# Is growling with happiness a "golden thing?"



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have noticed that a lot of goldens are much more vocal in some ways than other breeds. The vocalization while they have a toy in their mouth is quite common in the breed.

My lab/golden mix is extremely vocal. I'm not sure if it's the lab or the golden in her, but she's a hoot!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

When Elliot is happy, he grabs his kong, uses it as a megaphone, and goes roo-roo-roooooo!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

My Angelina is very growly and I have to be careful because people who do not recognize a golden wagging its tail with a ball in its mouth barking/growling at them is really just saying hello! It can be very intimidating! But that is all she is doing...talking and the older she gets the more vocal she gets!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Georgie does "grow lies". He takes a toy and walks around the house making growling noises.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't think it is just a Golden thing at all. Must say Fiona was wagging her tail making the funniest growly type noises watching squirrels out the window the other day. Wish I had captured that for a short vid, made me laugh  She rarely vocalizes at all. It is always a surprise to hear her bark or anything else.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

jimla said:


> When Elliot is happy, he grabs his kong, uses it as a megaphone, and goes roo-roo-roooooo!


I wish I could see this, that is hilarious! 

And yea our Koda will do that if we don't say hi quick enough or if she isn't getting enough attention. She just gives out a little growl to say "Hey, I'm right here, pet me, pet me! "


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

My current foster growls all the time!!! When he excited, when he want to play, is about to be fed, wants out of the kennel... The list goes on. I think it's cute and gives him personality so ya maybe it is a golden thing


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My Raider does a grumbly sort of noise when he has something in his mouth, if you didn't know any different you would think he is growling, but it is definitely a happy come play with me kind of sound.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny talks to us with a low, throaty sound; kind of an ummm, ummmm. She uses that voice when she wants us to do something for her that she can't do for herself: go outside, biscuit time, pet me. I love that she knows she can talk to us and that we will understand. 

When she's over-the-moon happy, she squeaks and wimpers. That's usually reserved for greeting extended family members when they come to visit, especially the grandkids.

Dogs make sounds by moving air through their windpipe, mouth and nose. If the air moves slowly, the sound is low; a quick push of air makes a loud bark. Then there's everything inbetween. It's the only way they have of vocalising. Body language actually defines what they are saying.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Kirby is very vocal and always has been. It was funny to hear the growls an "rookie" noises coming from a itty bitty puppy. She still is vocal but does a lot of moaning, groaning and grunting now. She keeps us laughing.

Darby is the quiet one, he occasionally woofs but not much else. The first time he actually growled while playing he surprised himself so much he dropped the tug toy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My two are very vocal.
It is lovely to be able to have a happy chat with them.
I have never seen another breed do this in the same cheerful way.
Ooooo-ro-row!

Although I did have a maltese who used to howl when I played the recorder but that was not quite the same.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

That sounds a lot like my Jaro, the happy growler.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige is a very vocal boy. Wooo Wooos are happening all the time along with growls when he is happy too. I love it makes me laugh.


----------

